# For the Love of Red



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just want to share with you some of my red Taiwan bees and other red shrimps ....









This is a Neocaridina ;-) But I'm sure if I don't say it, many will mistaken it as a TB... and this one is a male !!


Well, let me add some humor.










That's it for now.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice as usual Randy! Love that neo red male. Hard to believe, he's so red!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Very nice as usual Randy! Love that neo red male. Hard to believe, he's so red!


Yes, it IS that red. I keep it for myself as poorman's WR ;-)

Bad news is though, I'm getting something even better. My poor bank account ..... These things are too addictive, might have to quit smoking to support it.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Gorgeous shrimp as always Randy!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> Yes, it IS that red. I keep it for myself as poorman's WR ;-)
> 
> Bad news is though, I'm getting something even better. My poor bank account ..... These things are too addictive, might have to quit smoking to support it.


If you quit, it's the best thing you can do for yourself


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice shrimp you have there.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Beauties! I've been thinking of starting a small shrimp tank, but mine will probably wind up looking like your humorous picture  

As well, you can't give up smoking! You'd be a quitter


----------

